
Developers are still making games for NES - drp
https://www.washingtonpost.com/video-games/2019/11/28/nes-console-was-discontinued-these-developers-are-still-making-games-it/
======
mister_hn
Yeah but..where can we download them? (Sorry, site not available here)

